
How Docker's Support for Kubernetes Will Impact Developers – The New Stack - ollemasle
https://thenewstack.io/dockers-support-kubernetes-impacts-developers/
======
clhodapp
Heh? The Docker company line seems to be that Swarm has been and will continue
to be faster-evolving than Kubernetes. That feels really disconnected from
reality. For one, the ground-up rethink of Swarm that happened last year felt
mostly like an attempted to rebase Swarm on more Kubernetes-like ideas.
Further, the specific example given in the podcast seems to be factually
incorrect: The Docker guy says that secrets are an example of something that
was added to Swarm first and then later added to Kubernetes. However,
Kubernetes had support for secrets in its 1.0 release all the way back in
2015, while Swarm just added secret support in February.

~~~
shykes
> _The Docker company line seems to be that Swarm has been and will continue
> to be faster-evolving than Kubernetes_

Not exactly. Kubernetes has a much larger development community than Swarm,
and therefore its overall development throughput is of course higher. At the
same time, Swarm is narrowly focused on a single use case: integration with
the Docker platform. This narrowed scope allows for more rapid development
cycles. When a Docker customer asks for a feature, it can be implemented in
Swarm, integrated into Docker, packaged and released, more rapidly than the
corresponding feature in Kubernetes - not because Swarm developers are
smarter, but because they have a narrower problem space to worry about.

This focus and rapid development loop makes Swarm extremely useful to Docker
and its users, even as it embraces Kubernetes and integrates it into the
platform. It also benefits the Kubernetes community: they get an incubator for
new ideas and designs which they can then generalize and adapt for their own
uses. Again - this is a natural result of focus, not a sign that one project
has better ideas than the other.

Examples of this "incubator pattern" include: Windows support; secrets
implementation; user experience for node promotion/lifecycle.

